# BACON-ON-A-STICK (Step By Step)



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2011)

*BACON-ON-A-STICK*  (Smoked Pork Spare Ribs cured with Tender Quick)

This time I did 2 racks of Pork Spare Ribs, and I did not trim them to St Louis Style first. I think that meant a lot for how moist these were.
These were definitely the best Ribs I've ever had, and were right up top in being one of the best things I have ever smoked!!!

*STEP BY STEP:*

*First Day:*
Cut 2 racks of Pork Spares into 4 pieces, so they will fit neatly into Zip-Lock bags.
Remove membrane from back of Ribs, and trim excess fat from surfaces.
Rinse well, and pat dry with paper towels.
Weigh each piece, and calculate how much Tender Quick should go in each bag, with each piece.
Weigh the right amounts of TQ for each piece, and put these amounts on paper plates, ready for rubbing.
(One TBS (1/2 ounce) of TQ per pound).
Rub each piece with it's proper amount of TQ, and put them in individual Zip-locks.
I also added one TBS of Brown Sugar to each side, and threw any TQ that fell off into the bag with the piece it fell off of, so the proper amount of cure stays with each piece.
Put these packages in Fridge, laying flat, for 48 hours, flipping & massaging at 24 hours. (Fridge set at 37˚/38˚ F)

*NOTE: *  Don't worry about curing to center, because the TQ is only being used for the Flavor, and you're only curing it for 48 hours, and then Hot Smoking it at 225°.

*Day #3:*
Remove pieces from curing bags, rinse well, and soak in ice water for 1 hour.
Slice a couple thin pieces off, note internal color, and fry to test for salt flavor.
If it tastes salty, soak for another hour. Repeat as needed. These were Perfect.
I have never had to soak anything to get rid of salt flavor, except when I used Hi Mt BBB Cure & Seasoning.
I always do a Salt-fry-test---Just in case!!!
Rinse pieces one more time, pat dry, and put on smoker racks.
I also sprinkled both sides with Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder.
Put in fridge, uncovered, overnight, for pellicle to begin forming.
If you don't have a designated "Meat" fridge, you can run a fan over the pieces for a couple hours, just before you put them in the smoker.

*Day #4 (Smoking Day):*
10:20 AM------------Pre-heat Smoker to 140˚ (I use an MES 40).
10:25 AM------------Fill 2 rows of AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and light one end real good. Do not put in Smoker yet.
10:30 AM------------Put meat in smoker on top two positions. No smoke yet, to allow pellicle to finish forming.
11:00 AM------------Reset temp to 225˚, and put well lit AMNPS on bars, on left side, at bottom of Smoker.
1:45 PM-------------Stack meat on wire rack in a foil pan, add 10 ounces of Apple Juice, cover with doubled foil.
1:45 PM-------------Also remove AMNPS, and return meat to 2nd position in Smoker.
1:45 PM-------------I also checked internals, and they ran from about 153˚ to 166˚ at this time.
4:00 PM-------------Cut heat back to 140˚, and close vent all but the thickness of my Smoker probe wire.
4:30 PM-------------Smoker Temp is still 163˚, without element coming on.
4:45 PM-------------Smoker Temp is still 143˚, without element coming on. Kill Smoker Power.
4:55 PM-------------Remove meat from Smoker, unwrap, take pics, cut up Ribs, plate, add sides, and enjoy Great TQ Cured and Smoked Pork Spare Ribs!!!

These Really Exceeded my Expectations!

Thanks,

Bear



Started with 12 pounds of Pork Spare Ribs:







Exactly the right amount of TQ for each piece:






Rubbing TQ & Brown Sugar on both sides (anything that falls off goes in bag with piece it fell off of):






All ready for 48 hours in fridge:






Two little slices for salt-fry test, showing outside of slices:






Same 2 little slices flipped over to show inside of slices----Note bright red color inside from cure:






Salt-fry test sampling:






Two pieces for top position in smoker, with Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder sprinkled on:






Two pieces for 2nd position in smoker:






Two racks overnighting in fridge, before smoking (forming pellicle at 37/38˚):






Lighting AMNPS with less than two rows filled with Hickory pellets:
AMNPS smoking perfectly, after blowing flame out.    
Pet cemetery in background:






My set-up inside my MES 40:
All pieces in covered foil pan, with 10 ounces of Apple Juice in bottom, under wire rack:






Fresh out of smoker---Steam rising---Note wire rack under Ribs:






All 4 pieces---My favorite color!!!!






Fresh Cured Smoked Slices:






All of them cut apart.
Have to eat the ones in the plate. No more will fit in the container with lid:






The Bear's First Helping---This Stuff is Awesome!!


----------



## jak757 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bacon on a stick.....how perfect!  I know I'm going to do this one!

Thanks Bear!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2011)

They sure look good Bear! Glad to see you back posting again. I thought maybe you had a senior moment & started your long winter nap a little early!


----------



## gros cochon (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad to see you're back buddy. Great post as always. Those ribs look fabulous. Gotta get me some TQ when I'm in the States next month, so I can start checking off a few things on my To Do list. Thanks Bear.


----------



## meateater (Jul 5, 2011)

Dang Bear, that's one I'm doing soon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Great step by step!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2011)

JAK757 said:


> Bacon on a stick.....how perfect!  I know I'm going to do this one!
> 
> Thanks Bear!


Thanks John,

Bear




SmokinAl said:


> They sure look good Bear! Glad to see you back posting again. I thought maybe you had a senior moment & started your long winter nap a little early!


Thanks Al !

Getting old is right !   Dropped my guard & got Ambushed.

Later Buddy---Mrs Bear is waiting to watch a movie!

Bear


----------



## gotarace (Jul 5, 2011)

Bear ...that is a great idea with Fantastic results...They look Excellent!!! Thanks for sharing the detailed recipe with us...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad to have ya back Bear!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 5, 2011)

Dang Bear those look awesome...  Nice Job...


----------



## windshield king (Jul 5, 2011)

way good looking ribs


----------



## bakerboy7 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Bear!

Those look delicious and another amazing step by step.

Chris


----------



## nwdave (Jul 5, 2011)

All I can say is:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2011)

Gros Cochon said:


> Glad to see you're back buddy. Great post as always. Those ribs look fabulous. Gotta get me some TQ when I'm in the States next month, so I can start checking off a few things on my To Do list. Thanks Bear.


Thank You Much!

Bear




meateater said:


> Dang Bear, that's one I'm doing soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Meat !!

Bear
 




gotarace said:


> Bear ...that is a great idea with Fantastic results...They look Excellent!!! Thanks for sharing the detailed recipe with us...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again,

Bear

Thank All You Guys For Your Support too!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bear, That is one incredible post my friend!  Gonna push me in new directions before I'm ready to leave the Bear den!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Congrats!


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 6, 2011)

Those look like some kind of yummy meat candy! question do you put any wood chips in your MES or is all your smoke from the AMNPS?


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just for reference, this is the ORIGINAL Bacon-On-A-Stick post of mine for wet-brining the rack.  The wet brine is made up of 1 gal. water, 1 cup sea salt, 1 cup white sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji], 1 cup brown sugar or Brown Sugar/Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] Blend, and 1 tablespoon Cure #1 from Butcher-Packer (DQCure #1).  You just mix the brine with cold water, pour over ribs and let soak; no flipping or massaging required.  You can fry test and if too salty soak in plain water; however, just reduce the salt on the next batch to ½ or even ¼ cup or begin with lower salt if salt sensitive or lower sodium is required.  I cured mine in a 5 gal. bucket in the back fridge; but I've cured plenty of meats before I had the spare fridge by emptying out a crisper and putting a bag in it, filling it up with brine/meat and twist-tying it closed.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96273/bacon-on-a-stick

Showing pickling a turkey in the crisper:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86405/pickling-a-turkey-with-pops-curing-brine


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2011)

Pops, I use your wet brine/cure recipe all the time. It's so easy to use.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 6, 2011)

One other thing I'd like to add is that the result isn't that far off doing ribs without curing first as the ribs 'naturally cure' during the smoking process; this is the 'smoke ring' you find with smoked meats; it is the same naturally occurring process by virtue of smoking.  When you bite into the top layer of a sparerib meat you get that same cured flavor; this process (either method) just extends that curing process throughout the meat 100%.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you!  So glad you've enjoyed it!


SmokinAl said:


> Pops, I use your wet brine/cure recipe all the time. It's so easy to use.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Dang Bear those look awesome...  Nice Job...


Thanks Paul !!!

Bear




windshield king said:


> way good looking ribs


Thank You Sir!

Bear




bakerboy7 said:


> Thanks Bear!
> 
> Those look delicious and another amazing step by step.
> 
> Chris


Thank you Much!!

Bear




NWDave said:


> All I can say is:


Thank You Mister Dave!!

Bear


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 6, 2011)

W O W   Thanks for the post and the step by step Bear.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 6, 2011)

Another Awesome Smoke Bear!

Does the cure make the ribs taste more like ham or???

Todd


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2011)

Bear, Morning. Great tutorial.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Please describe the flavor.......How "baconee" was it ??

They sure look good. Throw them in a pot of baked beans and have a snack with your beans..


----------



## roller (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad to see you back !!! I was starting to worry. Thought maybe you had pulled one of my tricks...Those ribs look just great...I am smoking venison sausage today 5lbs.


----------



## alelover (Jul 6, 2011)

Another awesome display. Welcome back.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> Bear, That is one incredible post my friend!  Gonna push me in new directions before I'm ready to leave the Bear den!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks James!!

These are easy to make!

Bear




teeznuts said:


> Those look like some kind of yummy meat candy! question do you put any wood chips in your MES or is all your smoke from the AMNPS?


Only the AMNPS, with pellets!

That thing kicks butt, and smokes meat !!!

Thanks,

Bear




sunman76 said:


> W O W   Thanks for the post and the step by step Bear.


Thanks for looking Sunman!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Another Awesome Smoke Bear!
> 
> Does the cure make the ribs taste more like ham or???
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd,

These taste exactly like my "Boneless Smoked Pork Chops", except they are a lot more moist, because Ribs have more fat than the Pork Loins I use for the Boneless Smoked Pork Chops. Probably the second closest thing to these would be BBB smoked past 145˚ internal.

Bear




DaveOmak said:


> Bear, Morning. Great tutorial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Baconee!  See my answer to Todd--Above.

These were really Great !!

We got a lot of meals out of them too:

Day #1------Supper for 4 people.

Day #2------Breakfast for Me & Supper for Me & Mrs Bear.

Day #3------Breakfast for Me & Supper for Me.

Day #4------Breakfast for Me & Vacuum packed enough for 2 Suppers for Me & one for Mrs Bear..

Not Bad------10 Suppers, and 3 Breakfasts from 2 Racks of Spares!!!

Bear


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 6, 2011)

Another great "Step-By-Step" post Bear,

And the Bear-view was spot on
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad to see ya back buddy


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2011)

Roller said:


> Glad to see you back !!! I was starting to worry. Thought maybe you had pulled one of my tricks...Those ribs look just great...I am smoking venison sausage today 5lbs.


Thanks Bill !!

I try not to do those tricks!!!  Those are scary!

Bear
 




alelover said:


> Another awesome display. Welcome back.


Thanks Scott, and thank you for your support !

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> Another great "Step-By-Step" post Bear,
> 
> And the Bear-view was spot on
> 
> ...


Rap,

Thank You,

Thank You,

and

Thank You,

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> WOW!!!!!


LOL---Thanks Blue !!

Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 7, 2011)

Bear it looks good  i am drooling  and it is still far from supper . thanks for the Qview and the bear view


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Bear it looks good  i am drooling  and it is still far from supper . thanks for the Qview and the bear view


Thanks Ahron!!

Thank You for your support too.

Bear


----------



## jc1947 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bear,

  I am going to go broke if I continue to read your posts, everything looks so good and

your step-by-step makes it look so easy I just gotta try it.

Thanks,

   JC


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 8, 2011)

Damn it Bear! I was just getting my blood preasure meds dialed in..... now I'm gonna have to ask the doc. how much I have to up it if I eat a pound of "bacon" for breakfast and dinner!

Man-o-man, that is some great looking Que there my friend! Nice job (as always!).


----------



## venture (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey, Johnny!  We are all going to die of something.  Quality vs quantity, but don't blame me if it doesn't work out. LOL

Pops got me going on this one too.  I didn't post it up as my QVIEW skills are suspect at best.  I can tell you it is very good!

Mine came out a little strong and I will modify the cure time when I do that again.  That is just a personal preference thing and it is certainly NOT a knock on the recipe or the process.

Try it, you will like it.  Take an extra blood pressure pill that day, just don't say I told you to do that.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bigeyedavid (Aug 8, 2011)

Lookin amazing Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> Bear,
> 
> I am going to go broke if I continue to read your posts, everything looks so good and
> 
> ...


Thanks JC !!!

Funny you guys should dig this one out. I ate my last Shad Roe last Friday, when Mrs Bear wasn't home. So I was rooting around in my freezer, and was cleaning out some Step by Step Leftovers. Saturday & Sunday we had left over Ham from my "Double Smoked Ham". Tonight I had one Ham Sam, and one sammy with left over Beef, from my "Chuckies". Tomorrow will be the rest of the left over Chuckies. And Friday, because I'm a Greedy Bear, I will be having left over "Bacon-On-A-Stick", when Mrs Bear is not home for Supper again!!!!  Her loss---My gain!!!

Bear




JIRodriguez said:


> Damn it Bear! I was just getting my blood preasure meds dialed in..... now I'm gonna have to ask the doc. how much I have to up it if I eat a pound of "bacon" for breakfast and dinner!
> 
> Man-o-man, that is some great looking Que there my friend! Nice job (as always!).


Thanks Johnny!!!

These things really are mighty tasty!!!

Watch that BP, Buddy!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2011)

Bigeyedavid said:


> Lookin amazing Bear




A Big Belated Thank You, David!!!

Bear


----------



## smokin - k (Oct 17, 2011)

Superb post Bear! Love it.... Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank You Smokin-K !!

Glad you like it !!!!

Bear


----------



## cfarley (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks Delicious!


----------



## samuel trachet (Oct 31, 2011)

The best Q view ever!! Yes I'm hungry as always!!

--Sam


----------



## dreegle1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just one really quick question...I am going to try making bacon on a stick...but I am going to dry cure it with cure #1, and cold smoke it (so it is exactly like bacon, to fry up next to the eggs for Sunday morning breakfast)...Is there any precaution that I need to take with the bones? I don't THINK they would make a difference, due to the thin nature of the ribs, and the cure will be in contact with them for nearly ten days)...but I just need to be sure not to salmonella my family... :)


----------



## venture (Nov 26, 2012)

Bones are not the problem.

The problem I see is that the dry cure method in this thread was done with Tender Quick.  The brine method was done with Cure #1.

If you are going to mix and match curing methods, please do your research before you proceed.

Also, even with cold smoking, botulism enters the picture along with salmonella, e coli and all the other nasties out there if the curing is not done properly. Even cold smoking can create an anaerobic environment which will favor botulism.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dreegle1 (Nov 26, 2012)

I did the brining method...it was delicious, but "hammy"....Tenderquick, is an unknown quantity to me, I have never used it...and it is probably named something else over here. Basically, I am confident, that once I cure, and dry any piece of pork, I will have ham or bacon (although shoulders aren't too good...They make good sausages though), depending on whether I brine or dry cure...My stumbling block on this, though, is the bones...Brine penetrates the bones, and cures the marrow (presumably by soaking through the cut into the porous marrow)

...I just need to be sure that dry curing will work as well...


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 26, 2012)

TQ is basically cure #1, salt and sugar. I'm not sure what you're using but it's best to just find cure #1 or #2 depending on your adventure and then add the salt, sugars & spices accordingly. I use TQ for a few things still, and I've found local meat shops that sell their own version (very similar) of TQ but in the end it's best to learn how to use all ingredients to fit your pallet while being safe at the same time.

Each animal has it's own cure methods to be 'safe' and you'll find that info here and I'm sure others will chime in.

Other than that, how did you think the bacon on a stick compared to normal rib procedures? I haven't done cured ribs yet! Looks great tho!


----------



## venture (Nov 26, 2012)

As I understand it, TQ is nitrite and nitrate combined, so it is a longer acting cure.

For this recipe, the cure times would be the key, as we hopefully are not using long cure times and not cold smoking. This particular recipe uses cure to set color and give cured flavor, more than for preservation, as long as cold smoking is not involved.

Still, when mixing and matching recipes and methods.....

As always, take care.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been trying to figure out how much cure to add.....   Cure needs to be added based on the weight of the meat... I am not sure if the bones figure into the weight... I don't know how to do that....  maybe figure the bones to meat ratio at 80/20 or something like that...   Weigh a rack, smoke and eat all the meat and reweigh the bones....  Pretty crude but curing meat needs some resemblance to accuracy....  

*Unless I'm all wet on this and the bones actually do absorb cure at the same rate as the meat....  Anybody know about that....*

Dave


----------



## dreegle1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok...If in doubt...barge on ahead and see what happens :D
I used the calculator here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/dry-cured-bacon-calculator-and-procedure I used the "Rind on bacon" Figuring that rind and bones would probably have the same "slow cure absorption". I Also left the pleura (membrane) ON. Strange logic I know, but I am thinking the membrane will cause the cure to pool against the bone (membrane side down, in the bag, , with cure rubbed into the meat sitting on the membrane),and increase the bone exposure to it. I am using cure #1 (6.25% sodium nitrite), as I don't think that the curing process will take long enough to allow fermentation/ need nitrates...

Here is what I have so far, 3 days in, just applied the 2nd 1/3 cure... Without, then with flash (so you can see the curing)













bacon on a stick 001.JPG



__ dreegle1
__ Nov 28, 2012


















bacon on a stick 002.JPG



__ dreegle1
__ Nov 28, 2012






I am also trying to get my hands on a petri dish, and swab kit, so I can see if there is any bacteria living inside the bones, before I smoke them...but, so far so good :)


----------



## samuel trachet (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks simply wonderful! Great job as always Bear!


----------



## go4abliss (Dec 15, 2012)

GOT TO TRIED THIS SOON


----------



## nc cue (Dec 15, 2012)

I tried jumping through my screen but I ended up just bumping my head and knocking over my monitor. Maaaaaan that looks good. Nicely done!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> I have been trying to figure out how much cure to add.....   Cure needs to be added based on the weight of the meat... I am not sure if the bones figure into the weight... I don't know how to do that....  maybe figure the bones to meat ratio at 80/20 or something like that...   Weigh a rack, smoke and eat all the meat and reweigh the bones....  Pretty crude but curing meat needs some resemblance to accuracy....
> 
> *Unless I'm all wet on this and the bones actually do absorb cure at the same rate as the meat....  Anybody know about that....*
> 
> Dave


I did not deduct for the bones, because I only cured for 48 hours, just for the flavor.

Then I hot smoked the ribs.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2013)

I better clear this up better:

While I was gone, a few of you asked about curing with the bones in, and how much cure to use because of the bones.

You have to read my post a little closer. The TQ cure I used was not to completely cure the Pork Spares. It was to give it the Hammy taste.

After curing for only 48 hours, I hot smoked the Ribs just as if they weren't even cured at all. There was no need to worry about completely curing the ribs.

I hope that helps!!

And thanks again to all the nice comments!!!

Bear


----------



## smokinmad (Sep 28, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> *BACON-ON-A-STICK*  (Smoked Pork Spare Ribs cured with Tender Quick)
> 
> Pops got me interested in this a long time ago, when he added a rack of these to some other outstanding Ribs he was doing.
> 
> ...


Bear... I think you missed your calling.....Great qview

SmokinMad


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2013)

SmokinMad said:


> Bear... I think you missed your calling.....Great qview
> 
> SmokinMad


Thank You !!

Bear


----------



## chad martinell (Jan 30, 2015)

Gotta try this out! Ribs got rubbed with tender-quick, vac-packed, and put into the fridge last night!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2015)

Chad Martinell said:


> Gotta try this out! Ribs got rubbed with tender-quick, vac-packed, and put into the fridge last night!


That's Great. Chad !!

Did you put the Brown Sugar on too, like I did??

That counters the salt in the TQ.

Bear


----------



## chad martinell (Jan 30, 2015)

Sadly I am on a low-carb diet, so I did not add the brown sugar. I will be sure to soak/test the ribs before I smoke them though!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2015)

Chad Martinell said:


> Sadly I am on a low-carb diet, so I did not add the brown sugar. I will be sure to soak/test the ribs before I smoke them though!














Bear


----------



## gary s (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice job as usual  !!!!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice job as usual  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

Bear


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 23, 2016)

Smoked Bear's Bacon on a Stick yesterday..It turned out great..Wife loves Bacon and it taste like bacon..she just kept saying how good it was..great recipe..


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2016)

pignut hickory said:


> Smoked Bear's Bacon on a Stick yesterday..It turned out great..Wife loves Bacon and it taste like bacon..she just kept saying how good it was..great recipe..


That's Great, and I agree with your wife----Bacon-on-a-stick is one of the Best Tasting things I ever Smoke. Right up there with Bacon & Smoked Prime Rib!!!

Glad you enjoyed it !!

Bear


----------



## diamondmarco (Aug 9, 2016)

Having tried a few of Bear's step by step recipes and succeeding I thought it was time to try the bacon on a stick recipe. The reviews were great. One person even said his wife called them the best ribs he'd ever made.

Well, what do I have to lose?

So I followed the directions (perfect, by the way) ,cured, and then smoked two racks up yesterday. Easy, peasy.

Sure enough my neighbors and wife loved them. MY wife said they were the best ribs she'd ever have, and she's a RIB gal. I have requests to make them again, REGULARLY !!!

So, you've done it again. Excellent recipe and Step by Step.

Thanks from all of us down here in Texas.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2016)

diamondmarco said:


> Having tried a few of Bear's step by step recipes and succeeding I thought it was time to try the bacon on a stick recipe. The reviews were great. One person even said his wife called them the best ribs he'd ever made.
> 
> Well, what do I have to lose?
> 
> ...


Thank You for the Great Report, Marc!!!

I'm real glad you liked them!  It seems everyone who likes Bacon & Ham thinks these are the best Ribs they ever had, including me.

Thanks Again,

Bear


----------



## gary s (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey diamondmarco where abouts in East Texas are you ?

And your right about Bears Step by Steps I have a whole book of them printed out.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2016)

gary s said:


> Hey diamondmarco where abouts in East Texas are you ?
> 
> And your right about Bears Step by Steps I have a whole book of them printed out.
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

Glad you like them!

Bear


----------



## smoker21 (Nov 23, 2016)

I'll have to give the Bacon on a Stick a try too.

Thanks Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2016)

Smoker21 said:


> I'll have to give the Bacon on a Stick a try too.
> 
> Thanks Bear.


Great !!

You'll love it !

This stuff comes in not far from my Smoked Prime Rib in "Drool Rating"!!!

Bear


----------



## smoker21 (Nov 23, 2016)

IMG_1950.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Nov 23, 2016





. Thanks Bear.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 28, 2017)

Been wanting to try this for a long time, my only regret is not trying them sooner...  This is an amazing recipe.  Thank you Bear for sharing this, much appreciated.  The fam loves these & we will be making this again soon.  Nice SBS buddy!   Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Been wanting to try this for a long time, my only regret is not trying them sooner... This is an amazing recipe. Thank you Bear for sharing this, much appreciated. The fam loves these & we will be making this again soon. Nice SBS buddy!


Thank You Justin!!

I knew you'd Love it !!!

Bear


----------



## mosparky (Jul 3, 2017)

Rather than PM Bear, I decided to put this question here for all to see. I tend to work 7 days a week. Seldom do I have 3-4 days forewarning before a day off. When I do get it, the weatherman is not co-operating.

 Is there any reason I should not cure and freeze until I have time to cook ? I see no reason I can't but more experianced hands may know better than I.

 I am hopeing to start the cure tonight (Monday) and cook Friday. Rain in forecast, but too far out to be that sure. If I get rained out, I want to freeze and cook at a later date.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2017)

mosparky said:


> Rather than PM Bear, I decided to put this question here for all to see. I tend to work 7 days a week. Seldom do I have 3-4 days forewarning before a day off. When I do get it, the weatherman is not co-operating.
> 
> Is there any reason I should not cure and freeze until I have time to cook ? I see no reason I can't but more experianced hands may know better than I.
> 
> I am hopeing to start the cure tonight (Monday) and cook Friday. Rain in forecast, but too far out to be that sure. If I get rained out, I want to freeze and cook at a later date.


I wouldn't wait too long, because I believe the cure can disipate over time--How long, I don't know, but I would get it done within a couple weeks after curing.

Unless somebody else has better suggestion.

Also--I only cured these for a few days because they didn't need the full time cure, because I hot smoked them.

However you could leave them in the cure for a week or two, instead of a few days.

If you Dry cure them for more than 2 weeks, be sure to soak them in water & do a Salt-Fry Test before smoking.

Bear


----------



## mosparky (Jul 3, 2017)

I plan to follow the step by srep to the letter. Freezer is just a failsafe in case weather interfers. Nice to know I can leave in cure longer, but the She-Beast will have a fit if I wait that long to cook it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2017)

mosparky said:


> I plan to follow the step by srep to the letter. Freezer is just a failsafe in case weather interfers. Nice to know I can leave in cure longer, but the She-Beast will have a fit if I wait that long to cook it.


Once you get it out of cure, you could keep it in the Fridge a few days before smoking too.

Let me know how you make out.

Bear


----------



## mosparky (Jul 8, 2017)

OK Checking back in. They have been in cure since wednesday night (now saturday night). I rinsed, soaked, and test fried. OMG... it takes might near all my will power not to keep whittleing on them and "test Fry the whole rack. This is going to be awesome.

 I had intended this to be an experiment, for my consumption only, til I knew how it came out. But the youngest daughter spotted them in the fridge and invited herself and her boyfriend for ribs tomarrow night. not knowing how it might be recieved, I thawed more ribs and whipped up some of Disco's Memphis Rub. Got them in the fridge chillin til I get off work tomarrow. Sorry folks dinner is going to be a late affair !


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2017)

mosparky said:


> OK Checking back in. They have been in cure since wednesday night (now saturday night). I rinsed, soaked, and test fried. OMG... it takes might near all my will power not to keep whittleing on them and "test Fry the whole rack. This is going to be awesome.
> 
> I had intended this to be an experiment, for my consumption only, til I knew how it came out. But the youngest daughter spotted them in the fridge and invited herself and her boyfriend for ribs tomarrow night. not knowing how it might be recieved, I thawed more ribs and whipped up some of Disco's Memphis Rub. Got them in the fridge chillin til I get off work tomarrow. Sorry folks dinner is going to be a late affair !


That's Great !!

Just keep following the Step by Steps, and if you think that stuff is good during the Test-Fry, you won't believe how good it is after smoking!!

Let us know how everybody loves it !!

Bear


----------



## mosparky (Jul 9, 2017)

Dang, it was just about everything I expected, but got mixed reveiws. Daughter didn't care for it but future son-in-law did. I did one half slab with a peach glaze. That one he liked best. I was surprized it seemed a little salty after the smoke, sure didn't seem that way at the fry test. might increase the soak time next time. Yes... there WILL be a next time !! Might or might not remove the membrane next time. The bacon on a stick was fine, but the Memphis rub were a bit dry. Next time I will monitor IT and try for a little less bite off the bone as well.

Thanks Bear for the step by step. These are awesome. I never would have thought of this nor attempted it without such detailed instructions.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2017)

mosparky said:


> Dang, it was just about everything I expected, but got mixed reveiws. Daughter didn't care for it but future son-in-law did. I did one half slab with a peach glaze. That one he liked best. I was surprized it seemed a little salty after the smoke, sure didn't seem that way at the fry test. might increase the soak time next time. Yes... there WILL be a next time !! Might or might not remove the membrane next time. The bacon on a stick was fine, but the Memphis rub were a bit dry. Next time I will monitor IT and try for a little less bite off the bone as well.
> 
> Thanks Bear for the step by step. These are awesome. I never would have thought of this nor attempted it without such detailed instructions.


I'm glad you liked it, but it's a shame it was a bit salty.

That extra day or 2 in cure could have added some salt.

I actually only Dry cure these for 48 hours, and any longer adds Salt flavor to the meat, because the brine that forms in the bag from the meat juices & the Salt in the TQ is much stronger than the salt content in the meat, so the longer you keep the meat in that cure, the more salt flavor you will get.

Some say a longer time won't add salt flavor to the meat, but that may be true with a wet curing Equalizing Brine, but not with a full mix of TQ in a Dry Cure. That brine that forms with a TQ Dry cure is very strong, and should not be in the bag with the meat for too long.

If it is it should be soaked before smoking.

The fact that there are bones in "Bacon-on-a-stick" compounds to that result. I use the full amount of TQ, but only do 48 hours, because of the bones & because I'm only curing for flavor & not worried about getting it cured to center. The other way to do this would be to figure out what % is Bones, and adjust the amount of TQ used. Then you could cure for a longer time without it getting too salty.

Bear


----------



## mosparky (Jul 14, 2017)

Correction/update, I can't explaint it, but the saltyness seemed to be limited to just the first sample. I have been snacking on them most of the week and not a single bite of salty taste. I've had them cold, reheated, whatever. Just as good and addicting to boot.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2017)

mosparky said:


> Correction/update, I can't explaint it, but the saltyness seemed to be limited to just the first sample. I have been snacking on them most of the week and not a single bite of salty taste. I've had them cold, reheated, whatever. Just as good and addicting to boot.


That's more like it !!

That's what I like to hear!

Thanks for the Update!!  Glad you like them!

Bear


----------



## petehalsted (Mar 5, 2018)

I had a half rack let from Porkapolsa. So I decided to give this on a try. After bugging Bear with a few questions during the process, I finally put them in the smoker yesterday.

They went in the cure Wed around noon, and after talking with Bear, I pulled the Friday afternoon and have them a very vigorous scrub and rinse to get any remaining cure off the surface. I wrapped them and put them in the fridge until Sunday AM. 

When I took them out that had a very nice pellicle formed. I figured I had plenty of salt from the cure, and didn't want to do my normal dry rub, so I did SPOG minus the salt. 

3 hours @ 225 in the MES with AMNPS with 40/40/20 Apple/Cherry/Pecan. 

The foiled with some pineapple juice (read my post from Porkapolsa about pineapple versus apple juice) for 2 hours.

When I pulled them they were pretty much already fall off the bone (not best quality ribs), so I just seared them up for a few minutes on the grill and called them done.

The color on the ribs is unbelievable, and they are definitely juicy. I would describe it as more hammy than baconny, but with a definite rib flavor as well.  

No sure if I will make them a gain or not. They were good, but so are my normal ribs without the extra couple of days of work. Definitely something worth trying though.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2018)

Yup---In between Ham & Bacon flavor.
Yours look Great!
Sorry if you were disappointed---We love them here.


Bear


----------



## petehalsted (Mar 5, 2018)

Not disappoint, they were good. Just not special enough to device our limited RV fridge space for a few days. I can see the draw to them, especially if you like ham


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 2, 2018)

Bear,

I am thinking about trying these. Would it benefit from a longer cure (6 days). Wet vs dry cure? I will be using pink salt - have to figure out how much salt to use (NaCl not pink)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Bear,
> 
> I am thinking about trying these. Would it benefit from a longer cure (6 days). Wet vs dry cure? I will be using pink salt - have to figure out how much salt to use (NaCl not pink)



I'm sure curing longer wouldn't hurt, but it's not necessary, because you're going to Hot Smoke it to 145°, and "140° in less than 4 hours".
You can wet cure it, but I personally believe Dry cured is better. (less washed out)
If you dry cure with Cure #1 (Pink Salt), I would take advantage of it and use only 1 TBS of Salt per two pounds of Meat, instead of the 1 TBS per pound that you get with TQ.

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 2, 2018)

Good point about the dry cure. Thanks


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 4, 2018)

I worked for a meat house back in about 1978 and someone dropped a few slabs of pork ribs in the cure  by accident along with the loins, yes they were awesome!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2018)

MeatSkull said:


> I worked for a meat house back in about 1978 and someone dropped a few slabs of pork ribs in the cure  by accident along with the loins, yes they were awesome!



LOL---Mighty Tasty Accident, Huh ?!?!

Bear


----------



## John_D (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi Bear,

 I'm too new at this and was pointed here from another forum so hopefully you can help me out with this. So far i have only experienced Prague #1 and only a few times at that doing bacon. I was asking about ham ribs that I had in Glasgow Scotland as a youth but had never been able to find here in Canada. this thread was given as a link and here I am. can you tell me the process if I was using prague #1 if thats possible.


----------



## mosparky (Apr 16, 2019)

Usung prague #1 I would opt for a liquid brine. The amounts are just too small to insure an even distribution otherwise. Here's a popular one.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/montana-bacon-on-a-stick.248522/


----------



## John_D (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks very much for the link. I appreciate the response but I don't think the use of srirachi, soy  and the finish are going to give me what I was looking for, but the rest may get me there. I will give this a go when I get my hands on some ribs later.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2019)

John_D said:


> Thanks very much for the link. I appreciate the response but I don't think the use of srirachi, soy  and the finish are going to give me what I was looking for, but the rest may get me there. I will give this a go when I get my hands on some ribs later.




Hi John,
Yeah, Like Sparky said, because of the problem with spreading Cure #1, I would only use it in a Brine Cure, like the one “Pops” has on this Forum.
Andy Sorry it took me so long to reply—-I’m having ‘Puter problems again.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm planning to do this with another Forum member visiting me for dinner to taste another experiment of mine Bear... <Corned goose breast I saw Steve Rinella of Meateater do> except I'm just doing St Louis Cuts <As another experiment for any competitions I get wrangled into>.

Thanks for having these awesome step by steps up :)


----------



## dannylang (Sep 10, 2019)

Bear that a great write up, and some of the best ribs I have ever seen.
dannylang


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'm planning to do this with another Forum member visiting me for dinner to taste another experiment of mine Bear... <Corned goose breast I saw Steve Rinella of Meateater do> except I'm just doing St Louis Cuts <As another experiment for any competitions I get wrangled into>.
> 
> Thanks for having these awesome step by steps up :)



Thanks Tom!!
St Louis Cut is fine. I just found I like the full Spares for this better, because it's so much more meat, and it stays more moist than St Louis Cut.
Enjoy!!
Bear




dannylang said:


> Bear that a great write up, and some of the best ribs I have ever seen.
> dannylang



Thank You Danny!!
These are really a Treat, and completely different than regular smoked Ribs.
More like Bacon.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Tom!!
> St Louis Cut is fine. I just found I like the full Spares for this better, because it's so much more meat, and it stays more moist than St Louis Cut.
> Enjoy!!
> Bear
> ...



Well that makes perfect sense!

The problem being I'm getting three racks of St louis and for practicing for stuff I need to use St Louis!

<Though...darn..guess I better pay attention to Aldis alot of times they got good prices on full Spares!>


----------

